# Living Room Decorating Tips!!



## Richu26 (Apr 2, 2008)

When looking for decorating ideas for a living room the best place to start is to always start with a theme. The living room is one place where themes may as well be mandatory!

And because everyone has his/her own personal style, comfort needs and functional needs there are many different themes and ideas to choose from when considering decorating ideas for a living room.

Whether you opt for a traditional theme with soft colours and large comfy sofas or a more contemporary theme with high walls and highly polished floors, make sure that your living room is fun for all who will be sharing it.

This is particularly good to bear in mind if you have children. Now it doesn't mean that you have to stick with, say homely decorating ideas, if you have kids, after all there are very modern living room decors that can be made into enticing places, even for children.

Just make sure that the furniture is comfortable and there are other things that can be done rather than sit and talk or watch T.V. a book case in the living room in a great accent not just for kids and the family but also for your guests.

Many people opt for the magazine rack or a few books on the coffee table, but as much as space would allow, small book cases are great ways to store reading books and coloring books so that you and your family can spend some quality time in the living room doing so relaxing activities.

More great decorating ideas for a living room are an entertainment unit. Even if you do not use your living room as a TV or recreational room, it is still a great idea to outfit your space with a small unit that at least contains a music player.

Your guests will be awfully appreciative of the soft music in the background when conversations run aground and turn into awkward silences. Many living rooms contain fireplaces and there is no better way to make a living room a warm and friendly place than by utilizing your mantel space for pictures.

Whether these pictures are of your family or just elegant paintings, using pictures in general make for great decorating ideas for a living room as they tend to really liven up a space, especially when arranged in an intriguing design that will encourage wandering eyes to look on.

Just like pictures, accessories like cushions and curtains are absolutely wonderful ideas in interior décor as they not only make the living room feel comfortable, but they also make them look complete.

Having these two match gives off a very impressive coordination and it's just one of those little tricks that people won't be able to put their finger on exactly but will definitely feel the effect!


----------



## Rustedbird (Apr 2, 2008)

Do three bicycles count?


----------



## anie973 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like pictures and music in living room. Thanks for these decorating tips.


----------



## jacobvats (Nov 16, 2009)

You can add some wooden flooring to your place to give more modern look,  you can find varieties of wooden flooring with different styles........ I have put them in my room...it s look so cool..........


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to have a wooden showcase in my living room to display my antique collections, and nice big sceneries , and in between would like to have my family photos, and would like to have flooring a bit different so that it looks like a palace setting..


----------



## Superpack (Nov 17, 2009)

Well you have a great job, I love the floors!! The room needs to be a little brighter I would start with window treatments, either lighter blinds or nice roman shades. Then I would move that chair in the corner to another room and get a more comfy chair (that matched the couch set) with an ottoman if it could fit there. And for the time being I would put a huge mirror above the mantle and in front a collection of candles.....Thats my two cents...good luck and more importantly HAVE FUN!!!

Regards,


----------



## Alexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks for posting this information!


----------



## opacho007 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this actually I'm also decorating my living room on my new house and I want to make it gorgeous so I do my best to work for this but since I have no idea about decorating maybe or it can help me.


----------



## condoowner (Jan 1, 2010)

I moved my reply to http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f108/living-room-decoration-ideas-8280/


----------



## subzero (Jan 30, 2010)

I love pictures, accessories like cushions and curtains are absolutely wonderful ideas in interior decor.


----------



## dosse (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this tips, I could really used this because I have a disaster living room that I want to repair.


----------



## johndavis709 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the information.
I was looking forward to this. Yes furniture is the main attraction of the living room, so it should be light, comfortable and trendy. Well a bunch of flowers in a corner would make the living room come alive.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to make my living room a room for living. It looks so old and I don't mean "cool antiques" old. Its not very well updated and is probably the oldest "tech wise" out of the entire house. Mom said we could turn it into an entertainment room which would be sweet. Dad loves sports and his investment shows and yet still doesn't have what every man should desire. An insane entertainment room. ^.^


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Great ideas, well explained and almost all are my favorite except of just few things which were new to me else most of them i have already read but at single place not yet.. Thanks for sharing


----------

